# 2016 Cruze with no camo



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like a big spark. Not a fan at all. No mention of a manual for the diesel. 


2016 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Spy Photos – News – Car and Driver


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

too honda civic for me


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Its amazing how ugly this thing is, now I see why they put those ugly fog lights on the 2015 cruze refresh. Strange though for some reason those white cruze photos look kinda nice.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

God GM what are you thinking?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Its amazing how ugly this thing is, now I see why they put those ugly fog lights on the 2015 cruze refresh. Strange though for some reason those white cruze photos look kinda nice.


The white one is the China version I believe.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Glad I have a 2012!!!


> too honda civic for me too


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DieselMan33 said:


> The white one is the China version I believe.


Nope, that one has an even wider grill and is much uglier than the US version shown. 
2016 Chevrolet Cruze Leaked


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Nope, that one has an even wider grill and is much uglier than the US version shown.
> 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Leaked


My bad, seems like there are too many versions of the car floating around. I really do not like the look of the 16, also has the vague shape of a prius to me.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

They got the curves right big ass wheel arches, not to keen on the front tho, something about those squinty lights


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If that's the new Cruze? Big pass for me.

I take a Ford Focus over that.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I want the 2015. To me that is the best looking one.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2nd Gen Cruze = 9th Gen Civic (almost). What was GM thinking? If you can't beat 'em, join 'em?

That's a bit unfair. The 2nd Gen Cruze shape is most likely a function of passing the small offset crash test, something the first Gen Cruze didn't do. That's what makes it look so much like a 9th Gen Civic, which does.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Luigi said:


> I want the 2015. To me that is the best looking one.


I agree. Might get a 2015 depending on what new colors they have too choose from.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2016 North American Cruze | 40 Photos*

`*2016 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Spy Photos:
Now with an American Nose*

_*Next U.S.-market Cruze breaks cover fully undisguised.*_



click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken


*2016 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Spy Photos – News – Car and Driver*​


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't understand why all these writers say the current style is outdated. I guess I am getting old or something but I think the current style is original and looks good coming down the street. 

I don't think the current style is outdated at all and I think they could of just gotten by with some tweaking instead of this design. This design just looks like every other car on the road IMO.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not feeling this at all!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's a big NOPE for me. The beginning of the end has begun.
I gotta get me a 2014 soon before they all get taken.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I think what throws me off is the faux plastic windows behind the rears doors aren't there anymore.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow! What are they thinking? Why mess with a car that sells? My local dealer sells more Cruzes than any other Chevy model! Guess they can kiss those numbers goodbye!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

The 1st gen Cruze is it's own unique thing, the 2nd gen is a Civic/Sonic/Prius/Corolla thing... fine enough and not a bad looking car IMO but it'll get lost in the pack for sure. It better have something special to offer under the hood to make up for that.

2012/13 Civic is the same car, but Honda decided to invest in bolstering the refreshed '13 w/ their ACE II steel, which coincidentally is when IIHS started the small overlap test. Engineers must've known the 2012 wasn't up to the task by virtue of wedge shape alone. Convenient for Honda that the '12 was a dud so they could refresh just in the nick of time.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Front end Focus, back end Civic

Ugly as sin, the 2015 looks better


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Mighty glad I bought a 2014!!!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ChevyCruzeBE ... said:


> They don't get it at GM, the Cruze (Kor/Eu/Aus/Usa/Can versions 2009/2014) as it is now is a great looking car, if they would modernize with new technology, Xenon Lights, LED, new Ecotec family of engines etc, etc it would continue to sell very well. A car is like a women if she looks good by nature don't send her to a plastic surgeon.


​*Spoken like a Sir.*


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I kinda like the 2016. The 2015 looks nice too, but I am very happy with my 2014.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Ewwwww! Looks like the product of an unnatural union between a Spark and a Ford Fusion.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like a sonic on steroids.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

A toothless rat....


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Time will tell here. If it sells bad like the Malibu did after it's redesign they'll he forced to change it. I see this coming for the Silverado too.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I see we will have a new looking Cruze to be called a Focus Hocus Pocus. By 2016 we will be looking for another car and this new version will Not be it. It will be time for a change to another make Perhaps Honda or even Mazda.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Automobile Magazine*

`
*2016 Chevrolet Cruze Spied Without Camouflage*

Automobile Magazine
By Jake Holmes | Apr 29, 2014


click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken


The 2016 Chevrolet Cruze compact sedan has shed its camouflage. Our spy shooters caught this next-generation Cruze running around without any disguising tape, giving us a clear look at the forthcoming compact sedan.

Chevrolet introduced a new Cruze with similar styling to this car at the 2014 Beijing auto show, but at the time officials insisted the car was bound only for the Chinese market. Based on this prototype’s presence in the States, though, as well as the fact it wears a different nose that resembles that of the refreshed 2015 Chevrolet Cruze, it appears that China's Cruze was simply a sneak-peek of the U.S. model. _(story continued below)_



click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken



click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken



click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken



click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken



click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken


Based on earlier photos of heavily disguised models, we discerned that the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze would have the lower, more tapered nose, and more coupe-like roofline seen on this car. Dropping the camouflage, however, also allows us to see the subtle character creases that break up the car's sides. One extends from the top of the headlights and fades out into the rear door handle, while a smaller radius runs parallel to the rear wheel.

The nose of the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze wears a split grille opening that mirrors the look of most modern Chevrolets (and the refreshed current-generation Cruze shown at the New York auto show), along with creases on the hood. The trunklid's rear edge is shaped to act as a subtle spoiler, and an angular chrome trim strip runs between the taillights. In profile, the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze has a similar silhouette and proportions to both the Honda Civic and Hyundai Elantra.

It's unclear what engines will power the next-generation 2016 Chevrolet Cruze. Given that the black car spied here sports a red "Turbo" badge, it's possible the compact sedan could simply use updated version of the current Cruze's turbocharged four-cylinder. Today's Chevrolet Cruze offers a 138-hp, 1.8-liter inline-four; a 138-hp, 1.4-liter turbo-four; and a 151-hp, 2.0-liter turbodiesel.

Expect more details on the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze to trickle out over the coming year.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Read more:* 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Spied Without Camouflage
*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Mighty glad I bought a 2014!!!


I said the same thing about the 2015 and I guess I'll say it again for 2016 lol :th_thumbsdownsm:


----------



## Shamtherock (Apr 28, 2014)

So, the Dodge Dart and Honda Civic are having a child, and it's the 2016 Chevy Cruze. Absolutely not. Ugliest care I've seen in a good while.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's like they tried to merge the sonic crowd with us... The Chinese sonic is no better, it looks like an even cheaper Aveo.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nothing over the 14 I 'm waiting on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, such overwhelming negative responses. I think I am the only one that actually likes it lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope it drives 10x's better than it looks and has minimal 1st year production issues than the 1st gens do. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

All I can say is just no! Chevy, what are you doing?!?! Don't you read these forums? Do us a favor and keep both body styles but do yourself the favor and only produce like 10 of the newer models. :eek7:


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

nick993 said:


> I think what throws me off is the faux plastic windows behind the rears doors aren't there anymore.


Thats a good thing. Sorry but the cheap plastic piece is aweful and one of the most complained about things on our cruze. From before release. Im glad if they did away with that. Ill wait to see in person before judging but agree with most of the comments. Douubt gm showing everything this early anyways.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Thats a good thing. Sorry but the cheap plastic piece is aweful and one of the most complained about things on our cruze. From before release. Im glad if they did away with that.


Too me it's one of the things that keeps it from looking like every other compact sedan.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I hope it drives 10x's better than it looks and has minimal 1st year production issues than the 1st gens do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


GM can make a first year model right when they want too. The 2014 Chevy impala for a example.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> That's a good thing. Sorry but the cheap plastic piece is awful and one of the most complained about things on our Cruze. From before release. I'm glad if they did away with that. Ill wait to see in person before judging but agree with most of the comments. Doubt GM showing everything this early anyways.


_*ChevyCruzeAssembler,
*_
Agree, but sure hope GM doesn't throw out the baby with the bath water.

While the plastic triangle behind the rear doors was not the best solution ~ I would have chosen matching tinted glass or Perspex for a better look and flow ~ the Cruze's many other class-leading attributes made this shortcoming relatively ease to accept. To me, it's not dissimilar to an unfortunate birthmark on an otherwise classically beautiful woman.

Fingers crossed here that the all-new family of Ecotec engines and powertrains ~ including the next-gen M32 6-MT, 6-speed automatic and 7-speed dual-clutch transmission ~ will all work together in such beautiful harmony and deliver such class-leading efficiency, driveability and power that we'll all soon forget our initial shock at the new Cruze's radical makeover.

Of course, a person never forgets their first love and the _Cruze Classsic_ now assembled at Lordstown will always hold a special place in our hearts. Why? Because it's hands down the most appealing, best-engineered GM automobile ever to roll out of Ohio.

Perhaps we'll meet this Friday at the plant? I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Still no projectors? How disappointing. GM needs to step it up before they start losing valuable customers, and this isn't the way to do it IMHO.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> _*ChevyCruzeAssembler,
> *_
> Agree, but sure hope GM doesn't throw out the baby with the bath water.
> 
> ...


Maybe meet after or something. You guys wont be comin through my area in trim but if you guys are in building waiting I could prob stop by and introduce myself


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Definitely not a fan of this new style. One thing GM did right was the styling of the current Cruze from front to rear with the somewhat angular look. Kind of CTS...ish. Everything is proportional and very nicely done. It looks great from any angle to me. It has a very good front end look. Aggressive without looking ridiculous. I like the way the front fenders are wider than the rear of the car. The diesel interested me greatly, but the styling made it a no brainer with the great interior. This new style, from what I can see, has a very conservative sedan look and shape. Kind of like Honda and Buick got together and agreed on a shape.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

nick993 said:


> Too me it's one of the things that keeps it from looking like every other compact sedan
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sorry but gotta disagree. The chrysler 200 has same piece. Only difference is there design team ok'd the 200 to be put on there c pillar.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Maybe meet after or something. You guys wont be comin through my area in trim but if you guys are in building waiting I could prob stop by and introduce myself


That would be a pleasant surprise. :th_dblthumb2: We'll look forward to it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Sorry but gotta disagree. The chrysler 200 has same piece. Only difference is there design team ok'd the 200 to be put on there c pillar.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> The chrysler 200 has same piece. Only difference is there design team ok'd the 200 to be put on there c pillar.


*Yes, and it looks light years better on the Cruze.
*It's impossible to spoil the Cruze Classic's near perfection.


click image to enlarge


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm so glad I have the current Cruze. This one looks like a Fiesta, Civic, Dart........nothing really original. It's going to blend in with all of the other cars out there. At least the current Cruze stands out within the field.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

And still no word of a 2nd Gen. Cruze hatchback or wagon?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I really would like to see the wagon, whatever style it ends up with, being marketed over here.

But, I'm thinking that Chevy may decide that the Trax will fill that gap.....hope I'm wrong though.....to my eye, much to tall for the width....looks a bit silly in pics as the Buick looks a bit silly in real life.

Style is subjective though.....maybe, in the flesh, I'll find it more agreeable with the Chevrolet design theme applied.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Is like the wagon too. I kinda was mad Subaru killed the Legacy wagon off and pretty much said get an outback. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

